#ubuntu-au 2011-03-14
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> apparently the are movie playing applications that will query  a db  now for BD discs in order to play them correct?
<Adbuntu> hi
<ikt> hey
<ikt> heya schnoodles 
 * ikt times out
<ikt> http://ikt.id.au/blog/2011/03/14/ubuntu-11-04-countdown-buttonscript-and-a-story/
 * ikt is very productive with his time
<dkg779> heya, was wondering if anyone was available to help me with something ?
<ikt> sup dkg779 ?
<dkg779> basically I have a few songs from the searchers a 1960's band on .flv that I can't seem to buy and I am wondering how to convert them to audio or .mp3 for the car cd player
<ikt> upload to youtube then: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/
<dkg779> ok, thanks ikt
<ikt> :>
<ikt> it's a pretty slack way though
<ikt> there might be a guide out there for using mplayer command line to convert or something
<ikt> i cbf 
<dkg779> kk fair enough lol
<redvil> how do you 'repair' an app that's been 'incompletely' installed?
<redvil> how do you 'purge' it?
<redvil> need help on removing incompletely installed software
<redvil> already done 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' but still wont uninstall
<head_victim> redvil: "sudo apt-get purge package" is how to purge
<redvil> head_victim: will try it now
<nisshh> redvil, if that doesnt work, pastebin the output
<nisshh> redvil, btw, how old are you?
<nisshh> if you dont mind me asking
<redvil> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<redvil> nisshh: im 30 and i do mind you asking :D
<nisshh> hehe
<redvil> old age doesnt come with wisdom like some people say unfortunately..:D
<nisshh> no, experience does
<nisshh> not age
<nisshh> its just older people tend to have more experience
<redvil> in my case it's not with computers 
<nisshh> i dont think wisdom is topic based
<nisshh> i think knowledge is
<redvil> anyone here got Skype on their computer? can't seem to install the bloddy thing
<nisshh> but wisdom applies to everything
<nisshh> redvil, how are you trying to install it?
<redvil> nisshh: through software center
<redvil> installed it last night but didnt finish
<redvil> now i tried purging it but still won't work
<redvil> wait..i'll give it another go
<nisshh> ok
<redvil> won't even let me remove it..'Package operation failed'
<nisshh> redvil, can you pastebin the entire output of your terminal to: pastebin.ubuntu.com
<nisshh> that way i know what commands your running
<redvil> nisshh: im not using terminal..using software centre..don't know how to remove it through CLI
<nisshh> didnt you run the purge command head_victim gave you?
<nisshh> the only way to know for sure whats wrong is to use the terminal
<nisshh> the software center will give you a very unhelpful dpkg error usually
<nisshh> because it doesnt want to confuse newbies
<redvil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580343/
<nisshh> redvil, ok, try this in the terminal: sudo apt-get install skype
<nisshh> redvil, if that doesnt work, pastebin the output
<redvil> nisshh: done
<nisshh> redvil, it worked?
<head_victim> redvil: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall skype"
<redvil> got it now..
<redvil> just wondering why it won't install using the software centre
 * nisshh refrains from complaining about shiny GUI's
 * redvil really needs to learn installing through CLI
<head_victim> Were there any problems when you tried to install it the first time? Net dropout, power surge, etc?
<redvil> head_victim: none that i know of..
<head_victim> nisshh: it wasn't the program's fault we couldn't interpret the error because we haven't used it much.
<head_victim> Just because you're more familiar with cli doesn't mean the gui is broken.
<nisshh> head_victim, ive got that error before, but not from the software center
<head_victim> redvil: fair enough, they were the ones I could think of off the top of my head.
<nisshh> head_victim, i know, i just really, really hate GUI's :)
<head_victim> nisshh: that's just because you have a POS computer that can't run GUIs ;)
<nisshh> hah, so not true :|
<redvil> yeah nisshh 
<nisshh> head_victim, i just use the CLI so often now i cant stand the restrictiveness of GUI's
<head_victim> Now to find out how the hell I track down the cause of my keyboard and mouse input hanging for minutes at a time.
<redvil> what's POS anyway? lol
<nisshh> even when i get my quad core, i will still be using the CLI just as much
<head_victim> nisshh: depends on what you're doing, guis have their place and so do cli 
<nisshh> redvil, not something that should be said in this channel :)
<redvil> nisshh: i think i get it now
<nisshh> hehe
<redvil> Point Of Sale? :D
<nisshh> heh, no
<redvil> i know..just kidding
<nisshh> heh
<redvil> what i usually say to noisy neighbour's kid..little POS
<nisshh> head_victim, see that bright, welcoming, comforting looking light in the distance? thats the CLI :)
<head_victim> nisshh: I use cli for some stuff, gui for others
<redvil> GUI especially for me
<nisshh> so do i :)
<redvil> i use CLI only for irssi and some rare 'sudo' moments
<head_victim> I much rather a gui for web browsing, irc clients, file browsing and media players.
<nisshh> the only GUI app i run is firefox
<redvil> head_victim: same here
<nisshh> nothing else
<redvil> nisshh: you're too hardcore for me :D
<head_victim> redvil: he's too hard core for himself ;)
<redvil> lols
<nisshh> *sniff* am not
<nisshh> :0
<redvil> or was it quadcore...lol
<redvil> it's okay to chat this way on this channel right?
<nisshh> well, we arent supposed to really
<nisshh> redvil, if it turns social, we should move it to -chat
<redvil> just notice the channel name just now that's why i asked
<redvil> *noticed
<nisshh> yeah
<redvil> another question: is chrome and chromium from the same maker?
<nisshh> heh, no
<nisshh> redvil, chromium is the open source, non-google developed version of chrome
<redvil> ok
<nisshh> redvil, if your asking which one to use, use chromium
<nisshh> its easier to install and maintain
<redvil> chrome=google; chromium=open source
<redvil> nisshh: that's what i've been using since i used linux..
<nisshh> thats right
<nisshh> chrome?
<nisshh> or chromium?
<redvil> chromium
<nisshh> ah right
<redvil> and firefox as well
<nisshh> i switched back to firefox, since chromium is a RAM hog
<head_victim> How much ram was it using?
<redvil> and it's not good for watching youtube videos anymore
<nisshh> like 0.5GB's
<nisshh> which is not much if you have lots of RAM
<nisshh> but i only have a GB
<redvil> i only have 715MB
<nisshh> wow
<nisshh> i bet you cant run Unity
<head_victim> I've found chromium to be much quicker than ff3.6 on this Lubuntu install. 
<nisshh> head_victim, im using 4.0, its much quicker than 3.6
<redvil> nisshh: i dont even know what that is
<head_victim> I don't even run gnome on p4s
<nisshh> head_victim, well, mine is a bit more powerful than your average P4, since my FSB is 533mhz, not 400mhz or less like most of them
<head_victim> I have a 3.2 prescott which I believe is 800?
<nisshh> it means my RAM can nearly run at full speed
<nisshh> not sure, i think so
<head_victim> I hated gnome on it so much I wanted to buy a new PC. 
<head_victim> But I'm not a patient man.
<nisshh> head_victim, your just used to your quad core
<nisshh> ive been using nothing more powerful than this thing since i was 5, im used to it
<head_victim> Meh, I use them for different things. Lubuntu saved me buying a new pc though.
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> Lubuntu is lightweight
<head_victim> All I wanted was IRC, web browsing, amsn and skype.
<head_victim> The quad core is where I "game", watch HDTV and run VMs all at once.
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> head_victim, im used to youtube vids running at 15 fps
<head_victim> ANd urban terror under 60fps is unplayable for me
<redvil> nisshh: what browser you using for youtube?
<nisshh> even 380p video lags on this thing sometimes
<nisshh> redvil, firefox 4.0, i use it for everything
<nisshh> head_victim, did you see what i told darkrose the other day in the other channel?
<redvil> nisshh: in chromium all youtube videos play in black and white now..not used to be like that
<nisshh> i told her i had a problem with UrT
<nisshh> redvil, lolwut?
<redvil> nisshh: b/w with lines going diagonal
<head_victim> nisshh: yeah, I'm currently looking for a laptop for when I hopefully get a new job and get my payout of leave hours from this one
<nisshh> head_victim, i told darkrose that i was so used to playing UrT at 12 fps that when i used my mums core i3 lappy the other day, i got nearly no frags since im not used to 60+ fps :)
<nisshh> redvil, wow, thats, odd...
<redvil> nisshh: it really is...googling solutions for it now
<nisshh> head_victim, im used to waiting a good 40 seconds for the next frame to load :)
<nisshh> redvil, what version of chromium are you using?
<redvil> nisshh: 10.0
<nisshh> wow, thats a little old
<nisshh> im using 12
<nisshh> 12 is bleeding edge, but even so
<head_victim> 12.0.700.0 (77774)
<redvil> nisshh: do i need to manually upgrade it...i thought i does that whenever i click on ubuntu updates
<nisshh> head_victim, my version is even newer than that
<head_victim> Oh wow, I do have daily builds set up on this machine.
<nisshh> head_victim, im on 12.0.703.0
<head_victim> Yeah if I do an update I'll get that
<nisshh> redvil, no, you only have two choices, the version in the repo's, or daily builds
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah
<nisshh> redvil, in my experience, daily builds are fairly solid, but im not going to tell you to use them
<redvil> nisshh: so i need to uninstall my current chromium and install a newer one from the repo's
<nisshh> redvil, no
<nisshh> redvil, how did you install chromium in the first place?
<head_victim> Anyway, I need sleep, cheerio
<redvil> nisshh: software centre...the only way i know how to install softwares
<redvil> head_victim: sweet dreams mate..:D
<nisshh> head_victim, cya, im probably going to sleep soonish as well
<nisshh> redvil, you already have the repo version then
<redvil> nisshh: how do i get a newer version then?
<nisshh> redvil, use the daily builds PPA, i can tell you how to add it if you like
<nisshh> (the quick and easy way)
<redvil> nisshh: please do..
<nisshh> redvil, ok, open a terminal, lets have some fun :)
<redvil> nisshh: k
<redvil> nisshh: do i need to close the browser first?
<nisshh> no
<nisshh> you will just need to restart it to reload the chromium binary
<redvil> k
<nisshh> we can do that last though
<redvil> let's get crackin' then
<nisshh> redvil, ok, run this in the terminal first then: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa
<nisshh> that will add the daily builds PPA
<nisshh> let me know when thats done
<redvil> done
<redvil> nisshh: finished
<nisshh> redvil, ok, next run this as one command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgradre
<nisshh> woops
<nisshh> its upgrade not upgradre
<nisshh> typo
<redvil> does it take this long...or is my comp just sloooooooow
<redvil> :D
<nisshh> redvil, should only take a couple of minutes
<nisshh> depends on your net speed
<nisshh> and computer specs
<nisshh> redvil, would you like me to explain what those commands just did?
<redvil> nisshh: only the first one...
<redvil> nisshh: anyway..it's done already
<nisshh> you know what the last two do?
<redvil> nisshh: it updates and upgrades the stuff in my comp?
<nisshh> yes
<nisshh> the first one simply adds the PPA to your software sources
<redvil> nisshh: i usually do them one at a time..without &&
<nisshh> its like adding a PPA, just without the GUI
<redvil> i didn't now you can do that
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> its useful sometimes
<nisshh> redvil, the command line is more powerful than you can imagine :)
<nisshh> redvil, ok, once it finishes upgrading everything, just restart chromium and check the version number
<redvil> nisshh: i know that..it's just that it's way above my level of comprehension
<nisshh> redvil, not at all, it just takes a little time and effort to learn :)
<redvil> nisshh: i only use CLI for irssi and mocp
<redvil> nisshh: and some easy 'sudo' commands
<nisshh> yeah, i use it for that and so much more
<redvil> i've been googling for easy to read and learn guides for linux CLI
<redvil> i don't know where i saved the bookmarks for them
<nisshh> heh, good luck, most of them are a little in depth and complex for someone of your level
<redvil> i know..
<nisshh> redvil, i would be happy to teach you the basics
<nisshh> its very easy
<redvil> you know a good place to start?
<nisshh> yes, its called 'ask nisshh' :)
<redvil> nisshh: sure..if you're not too sleepy yet i got time to learn
<nisshh> no, i wont be sleeping for a few hours yet
<redvil> lol..btw how's your class going?
<nisshh> hmm, not good so far, barely anyone has expressed interest
<redvil> nisshh: 12.0.703.0
<nisshh> good, thats the latest version
<redvil> thanks..
<nisshh> np
<redvil> have you 'advertised' your class
<redvil> maybe you need to get the word out so that they will come
<nisshh> ive done a bunch of posts the the mailing list and at the meetings
<nisshh> not much more i can do
<nisshh> redvil, yeah, i will sort it out at some point anyway :)
<redvil> i think most of the people here are already knowledgeable like you
<nisshh> a fair few are
<redvil> you need to target people like me..
<nisshh> not nearly all though
<nisshh> well, thats the point of the classes
<nisshh> but its not really a support class where i fix all your hardware issues
<redvil> what's the class structure anyway?
<nisshh> its more about bug triaging, coding, etc
<nisshh> getting people into ubuntu development
<redvil> oh..so it's not really basic stuff
<nisshh> not exactly
<redvil> i see
<redvil> i thought it would be like beginner's Q&A sort of class
<nisshh> i really dont want to do a class on how to use a mouse and keyboard :)
<redvil> lol..not that basic
<nisshh> well, i could do a beginners Q&A
<redvil> even i can handle teaching that class..
<nisshh> but i cannot help with hardware issues, bugs, etc
<nisshh> hehe
<redvil> so it's mostly software thing
<redvil> apps and stuff?
<nisshh> yes, i could teach people how to use the CLI for example
<nisshh> or apps
<nisshh> or a specific DE
<nisshh> desktop environment
<redvil> oh..that's sounds great
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> redvil, only thing is, im not going to do it if only 2 people attend :)
<redvil> you have a blog or website..why not post lessons there
<nisshh> i want a good 10+ people before im willing to do it
<redvil> i know what you mean
<nisshh> a blog post is too short for an IRC classroom session
<redvil> do it in parts then
<nisshh> possibly
<nisshh> but i want it to be a loco run thing, not just be blogging
<nisshh> me*
<redvil> i see
<nisshh> redvil, anyway, if you want me to teach you about the CLI, we should move to a PM
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-15
<redvil> anybody here know how to disable hardware acceleration?
<redvil> anyone here..
<redvil> need help with flash player for chromium and other browsers
<redvil> how do you downgrade a newest version of flash player to an older version?
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-16
<head_victim> elky: ping, just wondering how the planet works? I thought it might have been run off the main page in the drupal configuration but upon investigation this doesn't seem to be the case.
<elky> head_victim, no, it's canonical managed. Contact needs to submit a request at rt@ubuntu.c with the rss url, blog url, name and a photo if so desired.
<head_victim> elky: cheers, ikt has volunteered their blog as well.
<bradm> we are catching up on getting thru the RTs, we're in a much better space than we were a while back :)
<head_victim> bradm: good to hear, I know they had a photo but never sent it to me yet so it should be sent off in the next day or two
<tom_a_sparks> has anybody noticed some website are no working like facebook.com ?
<bradm> tom_a_sparks: http://www.isup.me/facebook.com says its just you.
<tom_a_sparks> anybody on the bigpond network
<tom_a_sparks> having issues?
<nisshh> tom_a_sparks, one sec, ill check
<head_victim> No problems here
<nisshh> no problems here either
<tom_a_sparks> bigpond cable is having connection/timeout issues http://servicestatus.bigpond.com/servicestatus/Cable/current.do
<nisshh> ah, that would explain it, im not on cable see :)
<tom_a_sparks> we got a phone call saying it was a virus (must be Bull sh***)
<head_victim> I'm on cable and it's ok here in Brisbane
<tom_a_sparks> I don't think I am on cable at work
<tom_a_sparks> I know I got ADSL at home
<head_victim> tom_a_sparks: if you look at those outages they're just generic upgrade outages, nothing out of the ordinary for maintenance.
<head_victim> Mind you I've never had outages even when they say I "might".
<tom_a_sparks> it just seams to unlikely that facebook twitter hotmail are all out of action
<head_victim> It's possibly a dns issue?
<tom_a_sparks> bye my work time is up 
<tom_a_sparks> i'm going home
<head_victim> Ah your workplace could also be blocking such services.
<Altrix> Anyon know how to prevent failed updates?
<tom_a_sparks> i at home now
<tom_a_sparks> check facebook and hotmail with my home internet connection, they are working
<tom_a_sparks> must be work's internet connection
<Altrix> OMFG!
<Altrix> *commits suicide*
<head_victim> tom_a_sparks: yeah my workplace blocks them by default
<tom_a_sparks> my work is an internet cafe
<head_victim> Ah, that's a little odd.
<tom_a_sparks> as far as I know we dont block any thing
<tom_a_sparks> unless the ISP (bigpond) dose
<head_victim> Could be a partial dns outage, I know when a route through one part of the US was down for a couple of hours once we lost connection to just the eastern seaboard of the US as far as DNS goes.
<tom_a_sparks> I did a trace route to l.yahoo.com (yahoo image/CSS server) with no reply at about 10 hops away
<head_victim> I get a bunch of no replies but only after it hits a yahoo.com address
<tom_a_sparks> hopefully it well repair itself, i cant bug report it any more as i am at home with a working internet
<ikt> is anyone noticing slow  internet speeds at all?
<ikt> against international sites
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-17
<head_victim> Anyone know much about putty? I am trying to set it up to SSH to my Ubuntu machine from my wife's windows machine and execute a specific command then disconnect.
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-18
<head_victim> elky: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting each loco is responsible for sys admin of their webspace, would this include updates to drupal and installing modules, etc like we have been discussing on the mailing list or am I missing something?
<head_victim> Or by sys admin do they mean someone to make requests for stuff to be done
<bradm> head_victim: loco's don't have their own drupal install
<head_victim> Oh ok, I was looking for other stuff and stumbled across that page so was just checking stuff.
<head_victim> Maybe you can help us spearhead our loco upgrade? :)
<bradm> head_victim: its a shared drupal install for the loco teams
<bradm> head_victim: what exactly do you need done to it?
<head_victim> Ah ok, so have you been following the mailing list discussion? Essentially what we're looking at, if it's possible, is to update drupal to a newer version that can cope with running the UbuntuDrupal theme (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal) so that we are running the current branding)
<head_victim> Our current one is stuck on the old branding still
<head_victim> Unfortunately I have no idea how difficult or otherwise this is as I have no experience with any web cms other then poking around the current admin settings to see what's there.
<bradm> head_victim: its interesting, because the examples seem to be from loco websites that aren't canonical hosted
<head_victim> bradm: that's what I was wondering, when you said it's a shared install I was unsure how other teams were achieving this.
<head_victim> And so what it means is the UbuntuDrupal people haven't been working closely with Canonical then either
<bradm> I certainly haven't heard of them before
<head_victim> I was just googling stuff because I thought we needed to update the branding and happened across that site.
<bradm> its certainly possible to upgrade the branding
<head_victim> If that group isn't the best option I'm open to other suggestions, but yeah upgrading the branding is the number 1 priority
<elky> head_victim, i don't know about that page, but i haven't had access to our stuff since long ago. wgrant might know more
<elky> oh, bradm is helping, nevermind
<head_victim> I was also trying to cut down on duplication (and sometimes triplication) as the loco people would like us using loco.u.c more for events and meetings so was hoping to get the calendaring module able to accept RSS stuff a bit easier or just ditch it entirely for a link to the loco.u.c site.
<head_victim> elky: thanks, just trying to sort out what out there is out of date and what is current. Apparently that UbuntuDrupal group hasn't been working with official loco pages either as yet
<wgrant> bradm: Years ago LoCos shared a few Canoncial-sponsored dedicated servers.
<head_victim> well not official but Canonical hosted ones.
<wgrant> bradm: Admins from the various LoCos had root.
<bradm> wgrant: yes, www.ubuntu.com.au is hosted on a canonical server
<wgrant> bradm: Right, but when one was compromised a couple of years ago they moved them into the DC.
<wgrant> And now stuff has to go through IS.
<wgrant> Back when I set it up it didn't.
<bradm> yeah, its a shared drupal install and stuff
<bradm> there's a moin install too, I believe
<elky> i don't think we've used a separate moin in the past 5 years
<Draken-> Hi all, trying to get some help with building some drivers after kernel update...
<Draken-> I have a script to make and make install in /etc/kernel/postinst.d
<Draken-> but it uses the wrong headers... uses the old headers not the new ones
<Draken-> any info on how to override the headers that get used?
<ikt> ah nu the ubu au site is down :<
<ikt> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu-au.org
<ikt> It's not just you! http://ubuntu-au.org looks down from here. 
<head_victim> ikt: it's ubuntu.org.au
<head_victim> ;)
<ikt> where did I get that address from o_O
<head_victim> Not sure but explains why it's down ;)
<ikt> up early or late?
<head_victim> Early, I have a day shift today so 6 am to 6 pm
<head_victim> On which note, I should actually stop procrastinating here and go get ready. Don't have too much fun, I'll no doubt return tonight.
<ikt> :>
#ubuntu-au 2011-03-19
<bradm> hmm, the ubuntu-au.org address should work, will look into it
<ikt> need more food
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-12
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<benonsoftware> Hiya hot_wheelz 
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-13
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> anyone know why it's taken so long to fix this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/644198
<lubotu2> Ubuntu bug 644198 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Precise) "Ubuntu LIve Cd does not enable bluetooth before choice menu in live-cd" [High,Fix released]
<hot_wheelz> same goes for previous versions that's why I'm pointing it out
<elky> hot_wheelz, have you considered asking the people who made the decisions?
<hot_wheelz> elky, I would if I new who :-)
<elky> the devel-discuss list I'd assume
<elky> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-devel-discuss
<hot_wheelz> elky, Thanks mate
<hot_wheelz> elky,  There is a dev irc channel right is that motu?
<elky> no, it's -devel. they prefer discussions about bugs on the mailing list though as i understand it. that way the right people will see it eventually
<hot_wheelz> elky, Ok no problem
<sagaci> that time of the month when head_victim frantically rounds up whoever he can for A/O membership meeting
<head_victim> sagaci: it used to be elky doing it alone, now at least we have each other chasing us all
<sagaci> the old palm it off to someone else trick
 * benonsoftware thinks for someone he has a stack of things to do at the same time/date every month
<sagaci> do you really have to wait for months on end to remove an applicant from the list?
<sagaci> if the applicant can't make the meeting I don't know why their name should stay on the wiki page, unless they put in some kind of apology
<benonsoftware> Sorry for not doing the team reports yesterday/today, I've came down with a illness, I should be able to do them tomorrow
<head_victim> No worries
<benonsoftware> Thanks head_victim
<sagaci> I started the March one
<sagaci> err, maybe I didn't hit save
 * benonsoftware cannot see it from his end
<sagaci> yep, must've hit close
<benonsoftware> Well I should go to bed for me to get better, see everyone later
<sagaci> bye
<sagaci> saved
<jaddi27> sagaci, what meeting is that?
<sagaci> Asia Oceania membership
<jaddi27> Right. I should put my name down sometime, I guess
<jaddi27> head_victim, sagaci: How much should I have done to be eligible?
<head_victim> jaddi27: I believe you're ready now
<sagaci> well in another month's time :P
<sagaci> assuing quorum
<sagaci> assuming*
<jaddi27> Ok, I didn't realise that I would have done enough
<jaddi27> and yes, I see the meeting time on the page - a bit late for that
<sagaci> well I'd say you've done enough - translation and the various loco-related thingamajigs you've done
<jaddi27> Shouldn't the meeting have been an hour ago?
<sagaci> it started an hour and 15 minutes ago
<sagaci> and finished around half an hour ag
<sagaci> o
<jaddi27> Ok. I was just confused by your message about rounding up people
<sagaci> yeah, a bit late
<sagaci> head_victim: jaddi27 ping ping ping
<jaddi27> sagaci, Hello
<head_victim> Not really here, if you leave a msg I'll respond eventually
<sagaci> I was just sifting through my email casually and I happened to have missed an email that is replying that I've been accepted for sponsorship to go to UDS Q
<sagaci> heart rate - 200
<jaddi27> Wow - that is certainly an email that you would not want to miss
<sagaci> sent 5 days ago
<sagaci> I nearly mass deleted it
<jaddi27> Well I hope you represent us well - and have a good time
<jaddi27> They sound like an interesting event to attend
<sagaci> I don't know how I'll be able to get all the docs done soon enough though
<head_victim> <head_victim> Awesome work!
<head_victim> <head_victim> benonsoftware also got accepted but doesn't have someone to chaperon.
<head_victim> * Disconnected (Network is unreachable).
<head_victim> sagaci: ^
<sagaci> ah ok
<sagaci> well I'm going to go
<sagaci> I just picked up the email then, was about to delete it
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-14
<jaddi27> sagaci, Is it worth putting en_AU on the Oneiric testing list for shipping? Were we all translated when the last one shipped?
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-15
<sagaci> jaddi27, in regards to oneiric, we weren't 100% but I think we were 100% according to Ubuntu stardards
<sagaci> standards*
<jaddi27> Ok. I didn't add us to the list of tested languages last night, because I didn't think there was much that would change between the last translations pack and the new one
<sagaci> not in oneiric, anyhow
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-16
<benonsoftware> Well done sagaci
<sagaci> I've just booked my flights
<sagaci> can't wait for UDS
<benonsoftware> :P
<sagaci> LCA was one event but UDS is that whole new level
<sagaci> being ubuntu-cific
<benonsoftware> Yep
 * benonsoftware hopes he gets the next round
<sagaci> in Europe somewhere
<benonsoftware> Oh
<benonsoftware> Ok thanks for telling me :p
<sagaci> I think it just alternates between a US and a EU location every 6 months
<benonsoftware> Yep
#ubuntu-au 2012-03-17
<sagaci> how long does it take for CD's to be mailed to locos after the release?
<sagaci> head_victim, ^
<head_victim> Usually 2 - 4 weeks
<head_victim> Well, that's what the last one was.
<sagaci> yeah so I guess they don't start doing the cd's until a few days after the release, due to the release perhaps being delayed
<head_victim> Yeah they generally ask us to organise delivery address details prior so when they're done they come straight out
<sagaci> Ubuntu-au HQ, QLD 3000
<sagaci> or 4000, I can't remember the postcode
<head_victim> I contemplated getting a PO BOX for the team but a lot of deliveries from Canonical can't be sent to PO BOXES anyway so thought it wasn't overly useful in the end.
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-11
<ikt> hey jea 
<ikt> do you know who has axx to the ubuntu au homepage?
<ikt> hasn't been updated
<ikt> want to add latest meeting notes there
<jea> ikt: from memory anyone should be able to create an account and then create content. after that, jared or similar has to approve it to be public
<ikt> jea: oh nice
<jea> if you can't get on, ping jared and he should know more
<ikt> Sorry, that is not a valid OpenID. Please ensure you have spelled your ID correctly.
<ikt> copied straight from my launchpad page
<ikt> create new account loads:
<ikt> Access denied
<ikt> You are not authorized to access this page.
<ikt> :S
<jea> might have to ask jared about that
<jea> or he will know where to point you at least
<ikt> awesome
<jared> ikt: or at least I can pretend to know what I'm talking about
<jea> ha
<jared> I'll see if I can find the page I wrote on the wiki
<jared> Huzzah! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/NewWebsiteLogin
<jared> ikt:  ^ make sure you try that first
<jea> i had forgotten about that page
<jared> I'm that boring I had enough time to write that
<jared> I was actually thinking about putting out posts to get people doing thigns again. For example tweeting "Do you like to tweet? @Ubuntu-AU needs YOU!" or something equally as disturbing.
<jared> Do a quick background check on their own personal accounts and see what happens
<jea> the tweeting is actually easy
<jared> It's picking the content :)
<jea> i just so far have used it to promote events though
<jared> I'd like to see a weekly (or even one or two retweets of community posts) if we could manage it
<jea> that would be possible
<jared> It's not the sort of thing you want to get 30 tweets a day from
<jea> no
<jea> would it be our content as much as possible, or is retweeting as you said alright?
<jared> Both in a perfect world
<jea> sure
<jared> As long as it's relevant to Australian Ubuntu Users there's no reason you can't recycle someone else's work.
<jea> well, that could be the start
<jea> then as we get more content, we can start using it
<jared> Yeah, things like meeting reminders and upcoming events we already have
<jared> Did you have any thoughts on a location for a Brisbane release party?
<jea> um, not especially
<jea> maybe away from a hotel would get people who can't go to a hotel (i seem to remember that being an issue in the past)
<jea> but i am not good with venues
<ikt> jared: ah thanks
<jared> ikt: did it work?
<ikt> negative
<ikt> i'm still clicking buttons
<jared> Hm, at what stage did it fail?
<ikt> harr
<ikt> i didn't see 
<ikt> the login box above it
<jared> Hah, so it's working?
<ikt> Ubuntu Login vs User login
<ikt> the top image is broken on my recent posts
<jared> ikt: if you want, I can add access for you to create pages
<jared> Hm, I really don't know how to fix the image
<jared> I can see where the block is in the drupal theme, I just can't see where to change the image
<jared> Actually, on the front page, it's workign
<jared> If you go to other pages it stops
<jea> probably using the wrong path format
<jared> It's hosted by Canonical so we don't have physical access to it, if it's something I can change in the admin interface we can do it, if not, we need to see if it's worth an RT
<jea> can you change the block code?
<ikt> jared: not sure if I need, since you can easily do it, just wanted to post last nights meeting
<jared> ikt: to be honest, the more that can do it the merrier, especially when it's people like you who've been around long enough to know right from wrong.
<ikt> true :)
<ikt> i have completely wasted a day on reddit
<jea> that is why i avoid reddit
<jared> Ok, it's likely the logo has been fixed - cheers jea
<jea> yep, fixed
<jared> ikt: you should be able to write posts now, more than happy to be pinged to proof read any you don't want to publish directly.
<jared> As long as it's Loco related feel free to post news.
<ikt> is sending pm on ubu forums or email best? or I think forums will send you an email when I send you a pm
<jared> Meetings, events, forum happenings, etc :) It's basically a team blog as opposed to an individual's blog
<jared> ikt: either works, the forum emails me
<ikt> awesome :D
<jared> I've got no issues giving access to people who've shown they're reliable and hang around more than 5 minutes.
<jared> Alrighty, on that note I have to run, good to see people around a bit lately though :)
<ikt> nights jared :)
<jea> cya jared
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-12
<Ooly> Howdy
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-13
<bash321> does any one use a authenticated proxy at home, work, university or tafe institution?
<bash321> on ubuntu desktop?
<bash321> to connect to the internet?
<blahdeblah> bash321: yep
<bash321> blahdeblah: is that at home or work? do you configure that via a gui or cli?
<blahdeblah> bash321: Work; you can do it in a couple of ways.  In the GUI there's a network proxy control panel which allows you to enter it.
<blahdeblah> At the command line you can just export http_proxy=http://user:pass@proxy:8080/ or similar
<blahdeblah> ditto for https_proxy & ftp_proxy
<bash321> blahdeblah: if i configured it via a gui method would the authentication apply as you have written it in the url for the command above... using network manager?
<bash321> simply i cannot find via a gui method to get authenticated proxy to work.
<bash321> there is an option is a tool called dconf editor.
<bash321> i will test it out and see if it works..
<bash321> ok... now this makes sense... to configure authenticated  proxies via gui settings on ubuntu. you have to install a tool called dconf-editor. the problem is with this program it gives a way your proxy server password.. defeating the whole purpose of authenticated proxy.
#ubuntu-au 2013-03-15
<jared> Damn, any suggestions for an RSS feed replacement for Google Reader? Needs to work on Ubuntu and Android.
<benonsoftware> jared: The ownCloud RSS feature looks nice. (But not sure if you want the full blown ownCloud)
<jared> benonsoftware: yeah I was looking at that a while ago, a little excessive but an option I guess.
<jared> Feedly appears to be doing a good job of convincing me
<jpickett> dell u2711 @ 674 or the 29" U2913WM @ 479?
<jpickett> updating from a dell 22" circa-2009 display
<jpickett> are vertical pixels that overrated?
<ikt> hrmm
<ikt> I've got a 27" and it's about as big as I'll go
<ikt> 30" is just a tad to big
<ikt> although i'm still amazed that we've reached the point where monitors can be too big
<jpickett> not aiming for the dell 30", over $1500 anyway
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> that also didn't help
<jared> I'm a fan of 16:10 for computer screens.
<jared> I found it hard to get the one I had when I bought mine years ago so no doubt they're even more rare these days.
#ubuntu-au 2014-03-16
<Orien> Hi team, I getting errors connecting to the AU archive mirror
<Orien> 502  internal error - server connection terminated
<Orien> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/main dpkg 1.15.5.6ubuntu4.6
#ubuntu-au 2015-03-12
<jaitaiwan> Hey guys, anyone here have experience installing packages when trying to customise a livecd image. I'm getting issues with debconf not being installed (desktop 14.10)
#ubuntu-au 2016-03-15
<bcnjelly> Good morning
<bcnjelly> Hi guys, I've got a question about updating my Mint. In the past it was fairly snappy and took a few minutes at most, but as of this morning I'm struggling to complete the 'sudo apt-get upgrade' successfully.
<bcnjelly> I've re-connected my NBN and rebooted my machine but I'm still waiting for it to finish, everything else seems to be working just fine but I'm wondering if there's something wrong at my end?
<bcnjelly> I keep seeing: Operation too slow. Less than 10 bytes transferred in the last 120 seconds.
<bcnjelly> But there's nothing else using my connection, and if I check local news I can stream video in HD
<bcnjelly> I've configured my mirror to the fastest server for me in AU
<bcnjelly> But it's always been that same mirror, so I'm struggling to understand why it's taking so long, can anyone please let me know if they're having difficulty updating?
<bcnjelly> Sorry if I asked this question in the wrong channel
<bcnjelly> I'll refer this to #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org .. Have a nice day :0)
#ubuntu-au 2017-03-14
<Eng-Ahmed> hi guys 
#ubuntu-au 2017-03-15
<mr_turdoide> hi
<mr_turdoide> can anyone suggest me universities for computer studies in aus?
#ubuntu-au 2017-03-16
<jazz_vibes> hey all, was wondering if anyone can help me - a kworker process is using 100% of my cpu
